# Show your favourite male grooming product



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

So guys at the moment what is your favourite male grooming product you have used and why?


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

My Merkur 34c... Makes shaving a joy


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

lossiechris said:


> My Merkur 34c... Makes shaving a joy


Using a safety razor sure does mate shaving a lot better! No longer a chore 

Glad you like yours.


----------



## lossiechris (May 30, 2008)

Takes a bit of time (and a lot of blood) to get used to but well worth the initial cost...


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

This which I bought from you guys a while back:-

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/taylor-old-bond-street-coconut-shaving-cream/

Seems to be a country mile better and nicer on my face than usual Gillette Gel and smells awesome


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

Just started using Musgo Real Orange Amber Shaving Cream and think I'm onto a winner


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The Makita 9227CB - I'm bald, and it leaves a great finish on my head  :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks lads, glad you are enjoying shaving the traditional way!

And kriminal hahaha


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

whats better stuff than this
THE BLUEBEARDS REVENGE SHAVING CREAM

Want it to smell nice and last a while and what can you use to soften your face before shaveing if possible


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I really rate Taylor Of Bond Street creams, the pot is a lot bigger and it's cheaper to buy. Also the Proraso pre shave cream is good


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

For me it has to be this trio plus their eye roll on


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

I used to use a good few clinique stuff when I was younger there happy aftershave is nice for summer!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

GNshaving said:


> I really rate Taylor Of Bond Street creams, the pot is a lot bigger and it's cheaper to buy. Also the Proraso pre shave cream is good


thanks what the best to use before a shave the oil bit just watched a youtube video he says

cleanse
pre oil
cream


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

chrisc said:


> thanks what the best to use before a shave the oil bit just watched a youtube video he says
> 
> cleanse
> pre oil
> cream


I just wash my face with warm water, then use Bluebeards Pre shave, then shave cream


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

and which one in the taylor bs stuff smeels best


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Depends what smell you like, our most popular is the sandalwood


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Am I going crazy...didn't you used to do Taylor of Bond Street in grapefruit?


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

We used to yes mate, but don't anymore as it did not sell to well, but we can get it back in stock


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I got it for my Step Dad last Fathers Day and quite fancied it myself 

Reckon it would be a nice invigorating fragrance to start the day with.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> I got it for my Step Dad last Fathers Day and quite fancied it myself
> 
> Reckon it would be a nice invigorating fragrance to start the day with.


When we order tomorrow il get a few in


----------

